# Is college really supposed to be one of the best times of someones life?



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

It seems odd...

I hear stories of how kids went to college and it's almost like a vacation for them.

Even if I didn't have SA, I don't understand how you can have an enjoyable life...

I feel like I have to be spending hours on school work just to get an A, or even a B(which I have not gotten yet).

I don't understand how it is enjoyable, with work added, and other things on top of that, it seems like one of the most stressful and I don't know how kids make time to party and have fun.

Not to be negative...but it was something I was thinking about while I was typing my English essay.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

a collective of adults seem to regard it as such. but yeah, it takes too much out of me to maintain decent grades and do work that i don't want to do, that i doubt i would regard college as some of my favorite years (looking back) even if i had a social life i was super happy with. 

work after college can be so sad too though. even more depressing than struggling to write papers. i think it really depends what you do after college and how that compares with the stress of college. since so many people detest work and since the jobs are so abysmal and monotonous i think when looking back adults often long for college life (plus they were young and more energetic back then and getting more action with the opposite sex - typically)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you live on campus, don't work, and don't have SA I guess it could be.

Too bad we don't fit under any of those categories >.>


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

If you're attractive care about nothing but getting laid and partying liek a lot of college student do, sure.

If you don't give a **** about that stuff and just want your degree, it's going to be pretty meh.


----------



## cthulhu333 (Nov 24, 2012)

*I know how you feel*

I'm in the exact same situation and it sucks. I'm only taking 14 units this semester and its been hell, and my social anxiety keeps me from getting the help I need at times.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

It depends on what college you go to, what for, and of course the state of your life while you are in college. I can most definitely say that there is no guarantee that college is actually the best time of your life.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

It all depends on the situation. For me, the social side of it is fine except I don't like the work as it's not what I want to do. So really it all feels pointless and like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Umm, I am thinking that college/uni time could be the best time in someone's life.

I study medicine (which really means I have to study all day erry day (most if the time anyway)) but somehow I find this all very enjoyable. I have found a group of friends that share more or less the same interests as I (did not happen in HS) and I can live independently away from my ever-judgmental parents. If it were party all the time, then I would hate it, but right now, all though there's a lot to study and not a lot of free time, I love it


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

That is what adults who did nothing with their lives after collage will tell you. When you think about it, a lot of people just spend the next four decades od their lives working in an office, so collage probably seems great in comparisan.

Personally I think middle age will be the best part of life, almost everyone in history who did anything even slightly notable did so in middle age (except athletes).


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> If you live on campus, don't work, and don't have SA I guess it could be.
> 
> Too bad we don't fit under any of those categories >.>


Very well said.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I hear a lot of different variations, for some people the best time of their lives were high school, for others it's college, sometimes it's their childhood LOL. To be honest, don't even try bother living in someone else's definition of when you're "supposed" to be having a good time. It's a really limited way to live I find.

There are some people in their 40's that feel like their lives are still getting better. What you feel is a result of the effort you put in for yourself.

High school was fun for me because I chose to be myself, had great friends, worked hard... but University has been funner for me because there's such a wider variety of people and so many different things to learn. It's not that I regret high school, I did all I wanted to at that point but University's a different setting that allows me to discover different things about others/myself... yeah, it's a lot of hard work and sometimes it makes me go insane LOL but having friends in classes and just joking around, being spontaneous, getting in trouble, staying out of trouble is pretty fun.

I kind of hope the job I get afterward will be just as rewarding. I don't really want to live a monotonous life, I want to travel, experience things, learn things... your life will be what you make of it. The best time of your life doesn't have to end with college, or even begin there.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I hardly have to study to keep all As, but I don't see college as a vacation. Sure, I can buy food whenever I want and spend three hours at the most in class, but the emotional tug doesn't feel anything at all like a vacation.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone at community college is so withdrawn.

I was expecting it to be easier to make friends, but it isn't, if anything, it's harder because I don't know anyone. I have no idea on how they could react, what they could say, and I don't know any of their interests.

The only thing I like about college is I don't have to wake up early, I can choose my schedule, and can choose a better variety of classes that interest me, it's alright...but the social atmosphere at a community college is kind of disappointing...


----------



## Lizza (Nov 14, 2012)

My older sister told me that as well (before I crashed and burned on my first course). College/twenties is supposed to be the best time of your life. Apart from doing stuff away from the watchful eye of my parents, I am not yet convinced this has been/will be the best time of my life. It has been pretty shaky.


----------



## froyo (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought high school was supposedly the "best 4 years."


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you want it to be the best 5 years of your life? 

I worked hard, but I was able to have some friends and partied any chance I got. I never turned down an invitation to a party. OK, there weren't many, probably 10 a semester, but I knew that the me 10 years in the future (today me) would have wanted college me to experience it all and have fun.

And this is the first year in my life that has come close to my college years. And unless you don't need to have an 9-5 job with a few million in the bank, the office life isn't very much fun. Part of this comes down to finding the right friends who are active and like doing things.


----------



## takepills (Mar 25, 2013)

Honestly if college is the 4 best years of my life, that's a bleak way of looking at my life. I'm on semester break now because the stress almost made me crazy. Every time I was on campus I just saw and heard a ton of depressed, super-stressed students worrying about their GPA or complaining about a teacher and people everywhere seemed incapable of talking about anything other than college and their major. Because of my sa, I proved unable to communicate much if at all with my professors, though I really tried. Every teacher I admired and initially bonded with was eventually disappointed by my crashing and burning by the end of their class. 

Ironically the class I enjoyed the most in college was intro to public speaking. 

I've convinced myself that, as an sa-er, college really isn't any better than high school. Though there's more freedom now, everyone is more depressed and much less tight-knit than in high school, and bull**** still exists.

College is a horrible horrible thing and I wish I was back to being ignored in my mid-sized high school instead. 

During my senior year oh high school, someone asked my philosophy teacher if high school was the four best years of your life. He started cracking up and said that was bull**** and that he was currently in the best year of his life. He's around 50. Of course people are going to try and say that college is the best four years if they were disappointed by high school. In reality life isn't that simple and I believe that it'll get better as I get older.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

eh i kind of agree. i guess it has to be at dorms. but since im at a community college, i actually found my whole social life being outside of school. any person i got to know i got to know on my own outside of school, i never met these people in school...

and school is just taking time away from that....or just adding a bunch load of stress


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats what I thought. I would come to college, do excellent in my classes, get to know my professors, get a job, make tons of friends, have a few gfs, or at least one, like everyone else. But NO, all of my dreams were crushed one by one.

This is what happened in reality:


I started having depression before college began which came form social isolation during my senior year in high school.
I couldnt go to college classes due to lethargy from my depression and locked myself in my dorm room all day and night.
I couldnt socialize with anyone, thinking that they are always thinking how terrible I look like, and would judge me by my outward appearance
I lacked confidence meeting people, guys and girls.
My social life sucked, although I met some people, I couldnt make any friends who would hang out with me.
I developed massive social anxiety, and paranoia, and would avoid going to classes or walking on campus during daylight
I would constantly think how poeple are looking at me and judging me by my appearance.
My depression worsened and I locked myself in my room for two months of the summer and had suicidal thoughts.
I embarrassed myself in front of many girls on campus by asking them out, and acted very awakwardly with people
People rejected my comapany due to my lack of social skills
I searched for a girlfriend for many many months, and only got pain in return.
I had been seeing a therapist for over a year and nothing improved. I am still depressed.
I am still a loner, never made any friends, let alone a gf and after 4 years, I am still depressed.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

They say that high school is supposed to be the best time of your life. It wasn't for me.

They say that college is supposed to be the best time of your life. It wasn't for me.

The best time of my life was when I was a little kid thinking I was invincible and all I cared about were the simple things. 

Honestly? Partying and socializing never appealed to me as much as it did for everyone else. I wasn't exactly crazy about it. All I ever wanted in my life were a few friends to hang out with and share mutual interests with. Apparently, that's too much to ask for since everyone I ever met were total opposites and people I couldn't relate to at all.


----------



## pablo123 (Feb 19, 2013)

bruised said:


> It can't be worse than High School. Waking up early 5 days a week, 7 classes, 7 hours a day for 4 years.


thats true


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

College was never fun for me. I spent most of it anxious and bored at different intervals.


----------



## MrEshuPlease (Mar 27, 2013)

This is going to sound corny but you decide when the best time of your life is. We all want different things out of life. We tend look fondly at the times when our lives and values were closest together. For some people its freedom which college represents. You have fewer bills in college and most college students aren't married. You also have more freedom from your parents in college. For some people its accomplishments which may make there 30s the best time of their lives. I can go on and on. I value stability, family, and a since of accomplishment which will probably make my 40s the best time of my life.


----------

